# The "ask the person below you a question" thread



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2007)

The title is self explanatory.  Answer the question and ask another one.

How long have you been skiing?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been skiing for 3 years.

Do you slide on one plank or two?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 17, 2007)

Two, or untill one comes off 

What is your favorite terrain ?


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Two, or untill one comes off
> 
> What is your favorite terrain ?



Most anything without people (aka off piste).

Do your parents know you molest collies?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Most anything without people (aka off piste).
> 
> Do your parents know you molest collies?



Not yet...

Do you enjoy watching movies about gladiators?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Not yet...
> 
> Do you enjoy watching movies about gladiators?



Yes,

Do you enjoy dressing up as a gladiator?


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Yes,
> 
> Do you enjoy dressing up as a gladiator?



The answer to this goes without saying.


When are you going to show up at my house in a French tickler?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 17, 2007)

As soon as it's out of the drier

Have the scabs on your knees healed yet ?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> As soon as it's out of the drier
> 
> Have the scabs on your knees healed yet ?



With the help of bacitracin , they have.

Why do people park on driveways and drive on parkways?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Why do people park on driveways and drive on parkways?



Because this is America, we can do whatever we want.

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Because this is America, we can do whatever we want.
> 
> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



11m/s

What's the area behind the headspot of a pool table called (where you break from)?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> What's the area behind the headspot of a pool table called (where you break from)?



The kitchen.

Keeping with pool, what phrase describes being in a game where, either because of disparity in skill level or because of a handicap given, it would be very difficult to lose.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



It depends on who's chasing it.

You think this hammock can hold two people?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It depends on who's chasing it.
> 
> You think this hammock can hold two people?




It depends on how much the people weigh...lol..unless you're talking about a Banana Hammock:flag:

How much money does a slurpee cost on the moon?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It depends on how much the people weigh...lol..unless you're talking about a Banana Hammock:flag:
> 
> How much money does a slurpee cost on the moon?



About tree fitty.

Can Jesus microwave a burrito so hot even He can't touch it?


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 18, 2007)

Jesus doesn't need to use a microwave.

"A plane is standing on a runway that can move (some sort of band conveyer). The plane moves in one direction, while the conveyer moves in the opposite direction. This conveyer has a control system that tracks the plane speed and tunes the speed of the conveyer to be exactly the same (but in opposite direction). 

The question is: 

Will the plane take off or not?"


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> Jesus doesn't need to use a microwave.
> 
> "A plane is standing on a runway that can move (some sort of band conveyer). The plane moves in one direction, while the conveyer moves in the opposite direction. This conveyer has a control system that tracks the plane speed and tunes the speed of the conveyer to be exactly the same (but in opposite direction).
> 
> ...



No, this doesn't create any lift for the wings.

If you fall skiing in the woods and nobody hears you. Did you fall?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> No, this doesn't create any lift for the wings.
> 
> If you fall skiing in the woods and nobody hears you. Did you fall?



Nope.

Is it fair that I'm looking out my window at completely snowcapped 14,000' peaks and you're not? :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Nope.
> 
> Is it fair that I'm looking out my window at completely snowcapped 14,000' peaks and you're not? :wink:



No.

Are you a rat bastard?


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> No.
> 
> Are you a rat bastard?



No.

Why do people who know the least know it the loudest?


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> No.
> 
> Why do people who know the least know it the loudest?



Overcompensation.

Who besides me knows wa-loaf answered the airplane question wrong?


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Overcompensation.
> 
> Who besides me knows wa-loaf answered the airplane question wrong?



Not me.

Does "virgin wool" come from sheep that Marc hasn't caught yet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> Not me.
> 
> Does "virgin wool" come from sheep that Marc hasn't caught yet?



Yes..bahhh..the smart sheep have restraining orders against Marc..

What's brown and sits in the woods?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Overcompensation.
> 
> Who besides me knows wa-loaf answered the airplane question wrong?



I do, I think I figured it out though. The thrust from the engines is unrelated to how fast the wheels are turning, it will still move the plane forward to take off. If the wheels don't explode first and the whole thing ends up as a fiery wreck.


How many people would survive?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes..bahhh..the smart sheep have restraining orders against Marc..
> 
> What's brown and sits in the woods?



A dead squirel.

Why did the fish fall out of the sky?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Why did the fish fall out of the sky?




Because the thrust of its engine was unrelated to how fast it could swim.

Why didn't anyone bother to find out the answer to my previous pool question ("what phrase describes being in a game where, either because of disparity in skill level or because of a handicap given, it would be very difficult to lose?") was "_have the nuts_"?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Because the thrust of its engine was unrelated to how fast it could swim.
> 
> Why didn't anyone bother to find out the answer to my previous pool question ("what phrase describes being in a game where, either because of disparity in skill level or because of a handicap given, it would be very difficult to lose?") was "_have the nuts_"?



No, but I thought the pretzels were pretty good.

Can I get you another drink?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No, but I thought the pretzels were pretty good.
> 
> Can I get you another drink?



Sure.  Don Julio, OJ, and a splash of seltzer.

Mind if I smoke?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No, but I thought the pretzels were pretty good.
> 
> Can I get you another drink?



Sure. I'll have what he's hving, but make mine a double.

What's he having?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Sure.  Don Julio, OJ, and a splash of seltzer.
> 
> Mind if I smoke?



Since I got Simulposted (tm)

Sure.


Mind if I fart?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Since I got Simulposted (tm)
> 
> Sure.
> 
> ...



As long as it's not a silent but deadly fart...

What's the capital of Canadia?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As long as it's not a silent but deadly fart...
> 
> What's the capital of Canadia?



I don't know.

Where's Canadia?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Where's Canadia?



Canadia is south of the North Pole and North of the South Pole..

Where do they store the moguls in the summer??


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Canadia is south of the North Pole and North of the South Pole..
> 
> Where do they store the moguls in the summer??



The snow snakes pull them into thier burrows.

Will you get me a shrubbery?


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> The snow snakes pull them into thier burrows.
> 
> Will you get me a shrubbery?



Depends...


What kind of shrubbery?

[Ni]


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Depends...
> 
> 
> What kind of shrubbery?
> ...



MARIJUANA

Why is tobacco legal but weed illegal???


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> MARIJUANA
> 
> Why is tobacco legal but weed illegal???



So kids like you can be steezy.

How low is a snake's ass in a wagon rut?


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Depends...
> 
> 
> What kind of shrubbery?
> ...



One that looks nice and not too expensive


Will you cut down the mightest tree in the forest      with a Herring?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> One that looks nice and not too expensive
> 
> 
> Will you cut down the mightest tree in the forest      with a Herring?



I'll try.

A herring?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I'll try.
> 
> A herring?



It's a type of fish that is popular in Amsterdam...after visiting a coffee-shop I happened upon a man selling herring from a cart...He put the Herring in a hot dog bun and topped it with onions and it was a great cure for the munchies..

What are shaped skis?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's a type of fish that is popular in Amsterdam...after visiting a coffee-shop I happened upon a man selling herring from a cart...He put the Herring in a hot dog bun and topped it with onions and it was a great cure for the munchies..
> 
> What are shaped skis?



A worthless invention to make the equipment do the skiing instead of the skier.

Should I duck for cover now for saying that?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> A worthless invention to make the equipment do the skiing instead of the skier.
> 
> Should I duck for cover now for saying that?



Yes..cause on shaped skis..I can get lower than a midget in a limbo contest..lol

What does packed powder mean in a New England snow report??


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yes..cause on shaped skis..I can get lower than a midget in a limbo contest..lol
> 
> What does packed powder mean in a New England snow report??



Knee deep . . . ice.

What degree bevel do you run on your edges?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Knee deep . . . ice.
> 
> What degree bevel do you run on your edges?



3 degree

Guinness or Budweiser???


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 3 degree
> 
> Guinness or Budweiser???



Guinness.

Do you really need to ask that?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Guinness.
> 
> Do you really need to ask that?



Not everybody likes dark beer..

Should I make a post in celebration of 800 posts???


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Not everybody likes dark beer..
> 
> Should I make a post in celebration of 800 posts???



No, but I passed 800 today.

When do you think you'll hit 1000?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Not everybody likes dark beer..
> 
> Should I make a post in celebration of 800 posts???



No.  If you keep making a big deal every 100 or so posts, then the big milestones will become meaningless, and the celebration will be no fun anymore.  Save it up for 1000.   Then wait until 2000.  Then wait until 5000, etc.

What mountain had the first winter-sports snowmaking facility?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> No, but I passed 800 today.
> 
> When do you think you'll hit 1000?




Probably this weekend..

Am I a post-whore?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Probably this weekend..
> 
> Am I a post-whore?



I don't know.

Were you a whore earlier in life? (get the play on words? *post*-whore :lol: )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Were you a whore earlier in life? (get the play on words? *post*-whore :lol: )



I'm not a whore..I'm a ski glutton...

Steak or Salmon?


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 18, 2007)

Both

Am I a pig?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> Both
> 
> Am I a pig?



No I am..

speaking of pig..

pigs feet or bacon???


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No I am..
> 
> speaking of pig..
> 
> pigs feet or bacon???



Bacon makes everything better. 


Even chocolate?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 18, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> only in a grilled cheese ...
> 
> What the hell is happening to the Red Sox?



The same thing that's happeing to the Mets.

Tennis anyone?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Tennis anyone?




A friend of mine's childhood friend is Novak Djokovic's tennis coach.  That makes me special.

Do you believe in reincarnation?


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 19, 2007)

Sure do!

What are you wearing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2007)

Shoes.

Do you have an imaginary friend?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Shoes.
> 
> Do you have an imaginary friend?



Yes, his name is Greg...

Did you just fart?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 19, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you just fart?



The smeller's the feller.

Why'd you just fart?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Why'd you just fart?



He who smelt it, dealt it.

Didn't you think eating fourteen Taco Bell burritos for lunch was a little unreasonable?


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> He who smelt it, dealt it.
> 
> Didn't you think eating fourteen Taco Bell burritos for lunch was a little unreasonable?



Yes, very unreasonable.  It should've been more like twenty.

When did you stop banging hookers?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2007)

Marc said:


> When did you stop banging hookers?



When the itching and puss started...

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

bvibert said:


> When the itching and puss started...
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?





Because Marc was chasing after him..after the sheep filed restraining orders..lol

Is the world flat?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

Bode Miller


----------



## 2knees (Sep 19, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Because Marc was chasing after him..after the sheep filed restraining orders..lol
> 
> Is the world flat?




no, unless you're carl everett.

does the pope shit in the woods?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 19, 2007)

2knees said:


> no, unless you're carl everett.
> 
> does the pope shit in the woods?



JP2 did, the new guy uses his gucci loafers.


How many skiers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 19, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> How many skiers does it take to screw in a light bulb?




Dunno, but if you were asking about ski bunnies, I could give you the answer.

What was the most recent lie you've told?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll take the ball gag out if you promise not to scream

Is ignorance truly bliss


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Is ignorance truly bliss



Yes, especially in the mind of the beholder.

Are we almost there ??


----------



## Kerovick (Sep 20, 2007)

No, and if you ask me again I'm turning this car around!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 20, 2007)

Kerovick said:


> Coffee or tea?



Coffee --- Green Mountain Breakfast Blend.

A sunny, cold day with 12" of fresh, dry, powder, or a bright, sunny, warm spring day with fresh, delicious corn?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Coffee --- Green Mountain Breakfast Blend.
> 
> A sunny, cold day with 12" of fresh, dry, powder, or a bright, sunny, warm spring day with fresh, delicious corn?



Fresh Poe..

Fat flat chested woman or skinny woman with big fun bags???


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 20, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Fresh Poe..
> 
> Fat flat chested woman or skinny woman with big fun bags???




Big fun bags

Have you ever seen a fat flat chested woman?????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 20, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Big fun bags
> 
> Have you ever seen a fat flat chested woman?????



Yes at a strip club....not a pretty sight...

Have you ever seen a woman with a goatee?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 20, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have you ever seen a woman with a goatee?



Only one who's face-lift was a bit too too aggressive.

I wanna know.....have you ever seen rain?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Only one who's face-lift was a bit too too aggressive.
> 
> I wanna know.....have you ever seen rain?



Yes, But:
Whatever you do, don't put the blame on you;
blame it on the rain, yeah, yeah.
You can blame it on the rain.
But the rain don't mind and the rain don't care.
You've gotta blame it on somethin'.
Blame it on the rain that was fallin', fallin'.
Blame it on the stars that shine at night.


Who you gonna call?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Who you gonna call?



Ghostbusters.

Are you a god?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Are you a god?



Yes.

Why did you take my last Kit-Kat?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Yes.
> 
> Why did you take my last Kit-Kat?



I was hungry

Why are their so many guidos on the Island?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor immagration control


Why is the rum always gone ?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Poor immagration control
> 
> 
> Why is the rum always gone ?



Oh, sorry can't stay away from it. 

Now where did I put the ice? :-?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, sorry can't stay away from it.
> 
> Now where did I put the ice? :-?



I could tell you, but it'll be melted before you can get it back out...   I told you not to drink so much...

Does anyone know what time the bar closes?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

Long enough for another and another and anothr and anthr and an.........zzzzzzzzzzuke:



Can you call me a cab ?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Can you call me a cab ?



You're a Cab.

Feel better?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, though I'm suddenly tired, exhausted and feel in need of a tune up



Does true generosity have limitations


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Does true generosity have limitations



Yes, if you're Ayn Rand.

8-person gondola or high-speed quad?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Yes, if you're Ayn Rand.
> 
> 8-person gondola or high-speed quad?



C.) Fixed grip single. 

Seriously, the gondola I guess..

Paper or plastic?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2007)

bvibert said:


> C.) Fixed grip single.
> 
> Seriously, the gondola I guess..
> 
> Paper or plastic?



Neither, we've started bringing our own bags.

Beer or wine?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 24, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Neither, we've started bringing our own bags.
> 
> Beer or wine?



Yes, please.

Straight up or neat?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 24, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Straight up or neat?



They mean the same thing but I always say "Neat"...cause I am!

On the Rocks or Neat?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> They mean the same thing but I always say "Neat"...cause I am!
> 
> On the Rocks or Neat?




On the rocks.

$3.50 or tree fitty


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On the rocks.
> 
> $3.50 or tree fitty



A buck three eighty.

Dirty or dry?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> A buck three eighty.
> 
> Dirty or dry?



Dirty..

Southern Rap or West Coast rap?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Southern Rap or West Coast rap?



Ain't no party like a west coast party.

Dre, Snoop, Biggie or 2Pac?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Ain't no party like a west coast party.
> 
> Dre, Snoop, Biggie or 2Pac?



Snoop Dogg..O.K. close this thread..no more questions....


Locked..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 25, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Snoop Dogg..O.K. close this thread..no more questions....
> 
> 
> Locked..



. . .and loaded.

shoulder fired or grenade launcher?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 25, 2007)

Shoulder Fired ( portability has it's advantages )


Touchdown or Field goal


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Shoulder Fired ( portability has it's advantages )
> 
> 
> Touchdown or Field goal




Touchdown...

Canadian bacon or American bacon???


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Touchdown...
> 
> Canadian bacon or American bacon???




Wild Boar Bacon - once you've had it, ALL Bacon pales in comparison


Stowe or Sugarbush? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> Wild Boar Bacon - once you've had it, ALL Bacon pales in comparison
> 
> 
> Stowe or Sugarbush? :lol:



Stowebush


Colorado or Utah?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 26, 2007)

UTAH,    ALTA     



Maine Pass or New England Pass


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> UTAH,    ALTA
> 
> 
> 
> Maine Pass or New England Pass



Noreaster pass

Slalom or Giant Slalom?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 27, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Slalom or Giant Slalom?



Slalom.

Sushi or steak?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Sushi,  And, I don't mean ,the crap, at the grocery store ,made with surimi ( alaskan pollock with crab flavoring.


California Roll or Egg Roll ?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

Egg Roll

General Tso's or Moo Goo Gai Pan????


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Egg Roll
> 
> General Tso's or Moo Goo Gai Pan????



General Tso's

Pulled Pork or Burnt Ends?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Pulled Pork with cole slaw (_drooling_)


Chicken or Fish ?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Pulled Pork with cole slaw (_drooling_)
> 
> 
> Chicken or Fish ?



Chicken, especially those wings deep fried and served by a Hooter's waitress!

Wings or Breasts?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Chicken, especially those wings deep fried and served by a Hooter's waitress!
> 
> Wings or Breasts?



Breastesis

Natural or groomed?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Breastesis
> 
> Natural or groomed?



100% machined groomed 

natural "moguls" or man-made "moguls" ???


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> 100% machined groomed
> 
> natural "moguls" or man-made "moguls" ???



I like them big and natural.

To be or not to be?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I like them big and natural.
> 
> To be or not to be?



To be, I'm a natural optimist!

1/2 full or 1/2 empty??


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> To be, I'm a natural optimist!
> 
> 1/2 full or 1/2 empty??



1/2 full... half of the time...

fresh or vintage?


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Fresh


Pitcher or Catcher


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

Pitcher

Regular batter or switch hitter


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Pitcher
> 
> Regular batter or switch hitter



Regular

Why did the skier cross the road?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Regular
> 
> Why did the skier cross the road?



To access better terrain and snow conditions, of course!

WHAT....  is your favorite color?


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> To access better terrain and snow conditions, of course!
> 
> WHAT....  is your favorite color?


Blue.  No...yel.....

What… is the capital of Assyria?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 27, 2007)

severine said:


> What… is the capital of Assyria?


 There were several

What's so funny about peace, love and understanding?


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There were several
> 
> What's so funny about peace, love and understanding?




It's funny 'cause it's true.

Homer Simpson or George Costanza?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> It's funny 'cause it's true.
> 
> Homer Simpson or George Costanza?



Too close to call.

Barney or Big Bird


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Too close to call.
> 
> Barney or Big Bird



Big bird, old school rules!

Would you like to buy an O?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

Jello


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Jello



Green or yellow


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Green or yellow



green

With fruit or without


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> With fruit or without



With

Dressing on the salad or on the side?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> With
> 
> Dressing on the salad or on the side?




On the side...I need to be in control when it comes to salad dressing...

Lobster or crabs


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> On the side...I need to be in control when it comes to salad dressing...
> 
> Lobster or crabs



Lobster of course!

Do you eat the tamale?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Lobster of course!
> 
> Do you eat the tamale?



Oh yeah...all of it's green goodness..


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah...all of it's green goodness..


Is Steezy not quite understanding this game?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> Is Steezy not quite understanding this game?



My Bust 


Paper or Plastic????


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> Is Steezy not quite understanding this game?



Fo' Sho' Not

<-----This way, Or that ------>


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

---------> way , always like to see new things!

sunrise or sunset??


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> ---------> way , always like to see new things!
> 
> sunrise or sunset??



Sunset, I'm not a morning person unless I'm getting up for skiing.


New Zealand or Australia?


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sunset, I'm not a morning person unless I'm getting up for skiing.
> 
> 
> New Zealand or Australia?


New Zealand.

Beef or pork?


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 28, 2007)

severine said:


> New Zealand.
> 
> Beef or pork?



Steak/ pulled pork it's all good

Where's the beef?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Steak/ pulled pork it's all good
> 
> Where's the beef?




On the grill!

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 28, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Ketchup or Mustard?



Mustard

Should I stay or should I go?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Stay.

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Stay.
> 
> What is the meaning of life?



Something between being a Mets fan and a Redsox fan!

Apple Pie or Apple Cider??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 1, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Apple Pie or Apple Cider??



Definitely pie.







Plane or train?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2007)

Plane, particularly if it's one of these! (Gulfstream G550) 



Jet set or white trash??


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 1, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Plane, particularly if it's one of these! (Gulfstream G550)
> 
> 
> 
> Jet set or white trash??



Jet Trash

Aisle or window?


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Jet Trash
> 
> Aisle or window?



In the LAV 



Tourist or Traveler


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> In the LAV
> 
> 
> 
> Tourist or Traveler



Tourist..

Salt, Pepper, or Spinderella???


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Tourist..
> 
> Salt, Pepper, or Spinderella???


 
None of the above.

Danny Gatton http://www.dannygatton.com/ or Albert Lee http://www.albertlee.co.uk/ ?


----------

